# We have 2008 TT coupes in stock!!! Penske Audi West Covina



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

Just got in 6 coupes!!! even some stick 3.2s with Magnetic Ride. Come check us out. Nathan


























_Modified by M this 1! at 12:52 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: We have 2008 TT coupes in stock!!! Penske Audi West Covina (M this 1!)*

Stop teasing me... I have one on order with your new dealership... can't wait.
Perhaps I'll come by and take a few of the new TT's for spins around the block!
Do any of the TT's have the limestone grey interior? If so, how about a few pictures?
thanks,
Jeff


----------



## fxhomie (Feb 18, 2004)

who says it never rains in LA?


----------



## newlu (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (fxhomie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fxhomie* »_who says it never rains in LA?

it was pouring hard this morning


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (fxhomie)*

crazy thing is it not only rained in L.A. but snowed across that freeway you seen. up in the mountains behind it, but still i can see it from my desk.
Jeff, who'd you put your order in with? if it was with one of the other managers, i can take you out for a spin. let me know.
Nathan


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Ordered directly from Brendan and Craig. It's a Friends and Family purchase.
I'm going to try and make the canyon drive, so perhaps a test ride then.
Jeff


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (jsessler)*

perfect. Craig said to have you call me and chat about your eta and optional S-line question. i'll be doing the cooking on Sunday and driving my slightly spirited TT.


----------



## abeMKvGLi (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

whats the markup?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (abeMKvGLi)*

I've got ZERO!


----------



## newlu (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

FYI, Pasadena Rusnak Audi has $5k markup


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (newlu)*

Good to know!! 
We'll also be carrying/installing Stasis. We have Volk, Work, etc as far as wheel options. I want this to not only be the best deal, but be a cool place to check out and get other things for your car if you want. 
Nathan


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Good to know!! 
We'll also be carrying/installing Stasis. We have Volk, Work, etc as far as wheel options. I want this to not only be the best deal, but be a cool place to check out and get other things for your car if you want. 
Nathan

cool, good to know there's a mod friendly dealership in SGV.


----------



## rektek (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Nathan,
You guys seem like a great outfit. I'm looking forward to stopping by your dealership for my tt order.
How much time does the stasis package add to the process? How does the stasis package break down? I can only find very brief info on it.
Thanks


----------



## Xerxes (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (newlu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newlu* »_FYI, Pasadena Rusnak Audi has $5k markup









That won't last long (though there are a lot of suckers in LA). You can get them for $500 over invoice in SF already.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (rektek)*

Stasis recieved their TT a week ago. so the work begins. they'll have:
software (like the other 2.0ts) by Giac
Suspension
Exhaust
and i believe wheel fitment like the other 2.0t cars (Volk)
The TT already has 245s on it for tires but i'd like to see what they come up with. for the A4, they have 265s!!!!!!! on custom offset Volks to ensure no rubbing. that's wider than the RS4. A4s usually have 235s. speaking of custom offset, Penske Audi has the exclusive on the Volk Progressive wheel for Audi fitment. you can check them out at the store. 
as far as Stasis slowing down the TT build, i bet if you ordered one now, in 3 months when it showed up...the Stasis stuff would be ready. OR you can get your car and then just return when the Stasis stuff is ready to have put on. 
If you can, please ask for me if you stop by or call and i'll make sure i'm freed up. it of course is how we make our living BUT i swear i'll make it cool!


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (newlu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newlu* »_FYI, Pasadena Rusnak Audi has $5k markup









i'm over Rusnak Pasadena, sales people there are just jerks, service sucks, horrible rating as well. Ended up buying the A8L from Keyes in Van Nuys (once again). Rusnak Pasadena won't be getting my business...ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Would love to own a TT though, but then again I want me an A5 or R8







Damn my taste in fine automobiles!










_Modified by amerikanzero at 8:14 AM 5-3-2007_


----------



## abeMKvGLi (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (newlu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newlu* »_FYI, Pasadena Rusnak Audi has $5k markup








thats y i ask, i went there n they say 5k markup eff that


----------



## penskeaudi (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: (abeMKvGLi)*

Hope you like this TT Roadster


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: (penskeaudi)*

Wow, what color exterior is that. I love it with the baseball mitt leather.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (ACD)*

On paper I didn't like the combo, but in person it's smokin' hot!!!
Sahara Silver is its name


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

So Nate-Doggie, you still got your old TT???


----------



## dubbinout (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Germanpower SLC)*

The new convertables look like a 350z http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Wont be long before you see all the rich 16's girls crusing around in them! Have fun=)
Once Audi removes their head from their ass and puts out a 6speed manual 2.0T i might concider one. Love that tan interior though!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (dubbinout)*

I do still have my "old" TT. putting down 390hp and in the works to go to 4**range!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

We will soon be doing a project TT once Stasis finishes their kits! Stay tuned!


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

wow nice dealer Nathan can i get one at invoice.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Audifollow)*

new baseball seats are killer


----------



## as2222 (Jun 9, 2007)

what white car is that next to the F1?
btw, im looking to purchase one this week or the next. and im in Riverside.. haha.. can you hook it up close to invoice?!??! 2.0t please!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (fxhomie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fxhomie* »_who says it never rains in LA?

west covina is *not* LA.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

white car is a Oettinger body kit on a White on Black A3. That car gets Stasis brakes, suspension, and Giac software tomorrow!! Call me if you want to look at TTs and not have to go to your Fullerton dealer!


----------



## as2222 (Jun 9, 2007)

how much is it for the oettinger body kit for the A3s? wanting t get for the TT when it comes out.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (as2222)*

626-384-3400 is our direct number. then if you ask for parts, they can look up the individual prices or kit as a whole. the fit and finish is insane!


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

i want to eat those seats.


----------



## abeMKvGLi (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (oj1480)*

nathan pm sent


----------

